# Drum



## Guest (Sep 16, 2017)

I brought back some fillets from a few keeper drum we caught on vacation. I'm looking for any of your favorite recipes. I was thinking a butter and white wine sauce with a bit of garlic. Baked or broiled. Maybe a bit of lemon. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Baked or grilled red fish with blackened red fish spice. Don Pridomes or Tony Chacheries & Butter


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Blackened Red fish Over Black Beans And Rice is very good. That was how we liked It when we lived in FL.
View attachment 43330


----------

